# Rant: Higher Education and Professors.



## nanashi7

I'm so frustrated by this last semester. For the first time ever, I failed a class. Well, I failed two of them. But, the main focus is one that is important for my major. I've always been an A/B student and only left the honors program because it was filled with a bunch of entitled pompous children who thought good grades make them better than everyone else (and that "we" smart kids have a "reputation to uphold" and thus always remarked upon my looks).
This semester was filled with awful pitfalls. I moved out and lived alone for the first time since I was 13. My car broke down in a bizarre fashion -- a wiper motor that hasn't worked in ten years and was told to be "too expensive to fix" randomly decided to kick on one night and drained my battery. My dog had a seizure. My rat had a lump on his face I feared was indicative of a worse condition. My laptop tumbled out of my car and the screen shattered. My apartment which had told me my first month's rent was free told me after the month was almost over that they were mistaken and I had to pay up. My mental condition which was previously stable and let me get off meds took a turn for the worse.
Unfortunately, spread throughout the semester it just sounded like excuses. I accepted my failure with as much grace I could and asked the professor to let me join a private repeat of the course in the spring so I could graduate in May. He just goes on and on about how I failed and how I gave excuses and such forth. I told him frankly about everything. I told him it never had happened before. I offered references and transcripts as proof, and still he acts like a dick.


Overall, I'm just so upset about higher education, in general. My university never tries to be helpful and is always so pompous. Oh it is _higher_ education. We are so much better than everyone else. I couldn't get a job as a tutor because some of my courses were from the _community college_ (while I was in High School!) and 'didn't count the same'. They constantly lose track of things, so I always have to keep copies of ANY paper work because they've lost two of my courses before. They don't know how to help schedule courses to keep me on track.
I went to university because it is what you grow up hearing; graduate high school, go to college, get a degree, get a job, get more money, be happy. They push kids towards this, but when the kid turns around degree in hand and says, "now where do I go?" they are told they are an adult and should make their own decisions.
Pressured into this pursuit, I think I've lost those things. I am in debt to pay my way through college (which ups tuition every year to pay for athletics and related bullcrap). My relationship of 4 years fell apart because of trying to maintain our gpas and jobs and everything else, leaving no time for anything else. So, I've no money. I've lost the relationship I thought would bring happiness once I had the degree. I feel like I've lost all my young years.
My sister's fiance never want to college, he makes $15/hour with paid days off, paid vacation, plenty of sick days, and is home to see his kids off to school and return from it. They higher babysitters frequently to have date nights, or lovely holidays away from home (New Years Eve in a hotel).


It's very frustrating.


----------



## Endgame

That's ridiculous, losing your courses. What makes them think they should be working at a place like that if they can't keep your courses? -.-'


----------



## artgecko

I can say that there are many who think the higher ed market will "crash" just like the housing "bubble" burst. Higher ed used to be just that, only if you wanted an advanced degree... Most people never went to college and you were considered in good standing if you graduated from high school or went to a trade. 

Today, our society is pressuring all kids to go into college... and not just those who need to. I've heard of people that are supposed to be getting education degrees having to take remedial courses... remedial, which means they wouldn't qualify to take basic math, english, etc... and are getting a degree to teach said things to elementary school kids. 

Many people think that the government handing out student loans like candy isn't helping the situation. As you said, you're now in debt... And for what, a degree that you might be able to use? I know many with degrees and loans that are now waiting tables.

Too many people with degrees when there aren't enough jobs for them to fill. 

I, myself, have a BFA and a MEd and teach art. I wasn't able to get a full time job out of college and it took me nearly 6 years to get a full time job. I thought for sure jobs in education would never dry up.

All that said, I encourage my high school students to look into technical school and the trades. We'll always need mechanics, plumbers, electricians, etc. and they make better money than you are lead to believe. Many make around $20 - $30 an hour once they've apprenticed and have a good reputation. 

I'm sorry for your situation, but understand. Universities are in the business of making money... It looses them money when they accept transfer credits, etc.. So you having to take more classes is in their best interest.


----------



## nanashi7

It's pathetic because I'll hve my bachelors in May and I think I'll be going to apprentice as a groomer or maybe go for a vet tech certification. I majored in philosophy and enjoyed it and didn't mind living a life of teaching it...but at this rate I can't bear to try for a masters or doctorate. Nor afford...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl

I get the feeling that the pressures of the education systems is total crap a lot. When I told my family that I wanted to get vet tech certificate instead of going for the full 4 years to get a bachelors in something, it was like I'd just announced I wanted to run away and join the circus. I even had one of my uncles say that I was making and huge mistake and would regret it in the future. I'm now 24, have been working at the same clinic since I was 20, and I love my job. I've even been able to save up enough money to take some writing courses at the university.

My sister, on the other hand, went for 6 years to get her Masters in Psychology. She graduated at the top of her class, and has now been working at Starbucks for 3 years. Yet when she announced she was going to get her Masters, everyone was thrilled! All she heard was what a great choice she was making, how happy she would be, and how much money she would make.


----------



## nanashi7

It's way to much pressure. I was the first kid to graduate high school but all my family could think of was me going to college. 

By the by, as a vet tech do you live alone (sorry if that's personal!)? My parents think me going to get a vet tech associates on top of my current degree is stupid and say I'll never make any money. Id eventually want to work with rescues but until then vet tech would be paying for me to live. They think I'll just live with my mom forever (I currently live alone but can't sustain that post grad for a bit). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl

I was living alone for about 2 1/2 years before moving in with my girlfriend. She's a tattoo artist and works at one of the most popular shops in the area, so she makes more than you'd expect.

As a vet tech (in Canada) I was able to rent a 1 bedroom 1 bathroom apartment (not a great apartment, but not horrible, either) and still have money to go see a movie once a month and go on a shopping spree every now and then (keep in mind I also owned a dog and a bearded dragon who both cost me money).

Now that we're living together, my SO and I are renting a little house, although the rent is quite cheap (mostly because it's old and a lot of things work about 50% of the time). Our landlord's pretty cool about things, and if we need extra time, he'll give us an extra week as long as it doesn't become a habit. He's even going to let us build a chicken coop in the backyard! (Sorry this got a little off topic )


----------



## nanashi7

I was just concerned. I don't have high standards (an area that won't kill or rob me and is quiet) and live quite happily in the fringe of things. I just like to have a place alone for me and my pets haha. Low standards probably - I live in a community that I found out (after moving in) partners with the community for the mentally ill, disabled, elderly etc. So my neighbors all are quiet and keep to themselves despite being technically "unsavory". 

I just want to be out of school soon. I think pursuing something mundane would've made me happier - I joke that for all my debt, I could've got plastic surgery and a gym pass andonly work five hours a night an make hundreds more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zombiesrkewl

Haha, I know what you mean. I wish I could be happy in a job that's easy and pays well, but when I was 16 I spent a summer working in a vet clinic (mostly cleaning). The stories of some of the animals there convinced me that I wanted to be a vet tech.


----------



## PaigeRose

I feel for you %110... I was pushed into college right away, forced to make a decision on my "future career" before I even had my high school diploma. And I was only 17. I turned 18 the following fall as I entered my first semester at a private university. Tuition was 36k a year, I got an 18k scholarship from said school and took the rest out in loans. That didnt include books or anything else. My parents wouldnt pay the 11k for me to live on campus but I was able to commute and hold a part time retail job (that really just paid for my car to get to school). 

A year and a half later, after failing my major course (chemistry, I wanted to go into pharmacology) thanks to a sh*t professor who only cared about his paycheck, and a horrible administration office that not ONCE helped my with scheduling and courses (shall I mention that my "adviser" was the sh*t professor and they refused to let me change it?), I was miserable and transfered to the local community college. Although I saved some money, the administration was only a little better. At least they werent changing things every semester. 

It took me 3 years to finish my gen eds because of the mass amounts of people that go to my community college. The professors werent great. I had some good and some bad and just some mediocre. I have an associates in liberal arts but thats great, what do I do with it? I took math and english and history and art and psychology... and the same courses I took in high school.

Thanks to the private university I started at, I have 2 classes and roughly 5 credits that I cant do crap with because they were university requirements. I took a class on trees and learned what kind of apples I liked and didn't like. I also took a "community service" 2 credit (+ $500 out of pocket) class where I went to Mexico for a week. That was awesome, I mean I got some life experience. I didnt make and life-long friends or connections but it was fun I guess? 

My parents are urging me to go back to school for 2 years and get a bachelors in something, anything, they dont care at this point, they just want me to have that magic degree. I cant work full time to pay back the loans I already have while supporting myself (I no longer live with my parents although they wish I would) and going back to school. My rent is ridiculous, doesnt include electric or heat, but we cant move because we cant save up the money for a deposit on another place. My parents dont understand why I cant just PICK SOMETHING. No matter what statistics I tell them, they think having a magical bachelors degree will get me what they got: a house, a nice car, money for vacations, and a cushy life. 

It doesnt matter if I persue pharmacology, advertising, x-ray or whatever I think I might be interested in. So many of my fellow high school class are graduating this spring with no where to go. My best friend went to a great school on an almost full scholarship for fashion merchandising. She graduates early in feb and when her unpaying 40+ hour a week internship is over, she has no idea where she is going to go. Shes hoping the internship place will hire her. But if not, she'll be working in retail. 

I would love to go for vet tech... I just dont have the money for that right now. I'll be lucky if I can afford rent next month. 

Honestly my dream job is to own my own pet store and rescue. I've been working in a pet store for the past couple years (not a big box store) and I really enjoy it.


----------



## nanashi7

I want to open a pet sanctuary (forever home for "unadoptables" or "undesired"). So, I want to combine my background in ethics with knowledge in at least _basic _animal health care. I imagine I'll try to work for shelters, get enough history to eventually open my own place. 

But if they don't give me financial aid _and_ make me start paying back loans I'll be f***ed. There aren't any nice (exotic-friendly) pet stores around, and I couldn't bear the poor babies in bad conditions. I might try and get a job as a groomer apprentice. 

It's so frustrating. I could've got a menial job _before_ going to school and found my passion _before _getting indebted. But if you don't go straight from high school to college you are _worthless_​. It is a definite blow to my pride to have to grovel and make deals to move back in with my mother.


----------



## PaigeRose

nanashi7 said:


> It's so frustrating. I could've got a menial job _before_ going to school and found my passion _before _getting indebted. But if you don't go straight from high school to college you are _worthless_​.


Story of my life, right there. My other best friend took a year off from school because she wasnt sure what direction she wanted to head in and her parents were fine with it and supported her. My mom constantly told me what a loser my best friend was, how she'll never go anywhere, how its such a shame she's wasting her smart brain, and other constantly demeaning things.

I'd love to go for grooming but most of the groomers around here wont even hire you for apprenticing without going to school for it and then the flip side is a lot of pet stores that need groomers, wont hire someone thats in still in school.

I think you have the right idea for starting your own places ^^; I think I'm going to take a couple business courses this semester to enough credits for my associates to be considered a business degree and then go from there... I've put in an application to 2 SPCAs that had job openings listed online but no one ever gets back to me for some reason...


----------



## nanashi7

Start calling them, politely inquiring. I was given that advice when applying to a bookstore, and wish I had done it sooner (I love books) -- I had gotten an interview, but slipped through the cracks and someone was hired in my place.

I work customer service for ITS, and that works pretty good to get my foot in the door for most jobs -- I think they think I can do software/hardware things, when it is mostly my job to be yelled at and restart computers haha. I would check CL, as the groomer I'm looking at is a small local business run downstairs from his house.


----------



## monster_paws

I feel you. I graduated from a top university and that's done absolutely nothing for me. I had to start out from unpaid internships and slowly work my way up. The degree didn't even matter.


----------



## trematode

I graduated with a bachelors of science with a thesis and went back a year to upgrade courses. I came out $60 000 in debt and am now working a job that isn't really in my field. Oh well. I can pay off some of my debt and then go back to school for more training. I'm not sure if I want to give vet school another shot, apply to vet tech school or do a masters degree.

After my first semester of university, I felt similar to what you are discribing. I had failed my first course ever in math, which I thought I needed for my degree. My professor was an idiot. The highest mark in the class was only a 74. I had an opportunity to write a make-up exam to pass. I decided it wasn't worth the time or stress and moved on. I was later able to take other math courses with different professors to make up for it. I also freaked out that I wouldn't get a student loan anymore. Luckily, I had nothing to worry about. If they lowered my loan any amount, it was so insignificant that I didn't notice. Four years flew by and the fact that I now I am rarely reminded of that time I failed.

Also, university will separate the weak from the herd. I went to a small university. They never bent the rules for me. I had to buck-up and take responsiblity for myself, my coursework and my enrollment. If there was a problem with scheduling, student loans or between a professor and I, it was up to me to notice it, stay on top of it and fight to get it resolved. I've watched many people get super stressed out over stuff like that... you just have to take a deep breath, keep on fighting and try to do your best.

If you're feeling stressed or overwhelmed, there are counsellors available that will talk to you. I took use of one during my studies. They'll help you with personal issues and managing stress. There may also be a career counsellor at your university that you can talk to about whether your program is right for you and help you figure everything out.

Best of luck and hang in there.


----------



## nanashi7

A lovely update...

I applied for graduating in May of this year. Then I get an e-mail saying I don't qualify for it. Confused, I reply saying that the course they were referring to was lost and now is found and perhaps they were using outdated records. 

Nope.

Turns out, the course DOESN'T COUNT.

Here's the kicker. Last year, I had to meet with my adviser and make sure I was on track to graduate (our Junior Audit). They check the courses you've taken and your progress, make sure your future plans fit and help you stay on the right path. I got my OK and stuck to that path (I set it out Freshman year and followed it faithfully since). So, now I have to prove a verbal contract stating that I was good to go exists with someone who doesn't work here anymore.

This happened last year, when the person who handled my financial aid retired. I had to prove I was an abandoned child all over again -- the main kicked about being abandoned in the eyes of the law is that there is NO ONE who can vouch for you or document it...


If you don't feel like college, don't go.
And by God, don't go to Bowling Green State University.


----------



## fisherr6

Ugh. I have to get in on this college rant. I'm in the undergraduate program for human nutrition\dietetics. I'm going to be entering my senior year, haven't taken less than 17 hours per semester, and i'm still somehow behind. How am I suppose to afford doing summer classes where I internship for free?Luckily,.all my professors are FANTASTIC but everyone else in the stupid program is a graduate student. So, i'm just 20 doing something for the first time while all these 30 year olds with either their RDs already or undergrads in biology can do everything effortlessly and make me look like crap. Basically, its so overwhelming to pay, be behind and compete with all these grad students while being 3 hours away from home :/


----------



## Voltage

When I was getting out of high school I REAAAALLY wanted to go to the art institute. We went to an open house and found out it would be like $100,000 for three years or something. It is a private college. Anyway I didn't qualify for anything because my parents made too much money the previous year which we would be pretty well off if it weren't for the fact we were upside down on the house and my mom was paying off debt because of a huge party she unknowingly signed for. (a stadium was rented out and a band hired not to mention all the alcohol purchased) and my dad had quit his job for many reasons I won't talk about. So we couldn't afford it.
Two of my friends however could and they both went to AI. Neither of them were even artists, I was so jealous. Logan went for game design and Jazer went for graphic design. Anyway neither of them made it and now owe a ton of money to the school and I've realized I don't need to go to college. My mom has her diploma and went to college (not sure what degree she has if any) and her friend only ever got her GED and makes way more than my mom.
I know more people who have good jobs and didn't go to college than ones who went.
I really feel like I dodged a bullet and I pretty much don't want to ever go to college unless I absolutely need it to further a career.
I'm so glad my mom understands me not wanting to go.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .275057

I remember I was late applying to colleges my senior year because I didn't even know what I wanted to do or where to go. But I was expected to go to college, so I listened to my counselor and filled out applications. I retrospect, I enjoyed my time at university and feel I did learn a lot. It's probably my fault for majoring in English, because everyone assumes I wanted to be a teacher but I don't - I just like writing. But so many writing/editing jobs out there are not entry level that I am subsisting off of my retail job and hoping for a break. So while I love my college experience, I feel that I graduated and sort of didn't know where to go next, and still don't entirely know. I don't think they should pressure all high schoolers to apply for colleges, and there shouldn't be a stigma that not going makes you a "loser" or a dropout.


----------



## PaigeRose

I think everyone should be required to do their first two years of college at a community college or trade school and be able to explore what they want to do and have freedom to pick classes. I'm 4 years out of high school and I feel like I've wasted my time taking stupid gen ed classes and I've gotten no where. I owe a ridiculous amount of money for useless credits and its incredibly frustrating.


----------



## nanashi7

@fisher: My boyfriend is in the Maths. Once you pass a certain level, they stick the undergrads in the grad classes despite the undergrad classes being a 3000 level and the grad classes being 6000 (plus he'd have to retake the course in grad!). So, he has no fucking clue what is happening while the others are barely paying attention. And they're held to the same standards.

@Voltage: Art is one hing I never understood paying that much to go to school for. A good portfolio should be enough to get your foot in the door!

@Dreamhowl: I know so many people who hate the college they're at because i was just a brochure in the counselor's office and they didnt know what to do.

@ PaigeRose: I think that either kids need to wait to go to college until they're older (so get the partying over with, get a job, etc like 20yo) or they should attend college in HS. I attended a Community College in my senior year and it really helped orient me. So, while I found what I wanted to do I do regret how I chose to do it. Mainly in the school selection. I'll probably never attend a in-person college again, thinking of getting my Masters' online.


----------



## Voltage

I actually tried to go to an art high school out of junior high. It was an academy for all forms of art including music and acting. And I went in with my portfolio and there was an art test and everything. And I didn't get accepted because my art wasn't realistic enough. And it sucks because I can draw realistic stuff, I was really good at it back then but no one said what the portfolio requirements were.
I was so upset and I never tried to get in again and I regret it truthfully.

I despise the fact that you have to make all your decisions at such a young age. I had no idea what I wanted to do back then and now that I know what I would have done it is way too late.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

